# Personal question - what underwear do you ride in?



## nuttychestnut (1 July 2014)

Help! 
After a very painful shower, I'll spare you the details! I've come to the decision that I need new knickers. 
What does everyone else wear to ride in? 
Any suggestions are gratefully received, as I will be hiding from my husband for at least a week, otherwise he'll be asking questions! 
Thanks!


----------



## dreamcometrue (1 July 2014)

I just wear my normal underwear and can't quite understand why some people need special stuff.  

Maybe I'm not putting enough effort into my riding haha!


----------



## Goldenstar (1 July 2014)

I do understand the issue you need to find the right knickers , at the moment I am comfy in the sainsburys hi leg brief cheap and comfortable I am between sizes and the bigger size are more comfy for riding.


----------



## Moomin1 (1 July 2014)

Is your saddle the right size for you? Sometimes if the saddle is too large in seat you can err become slightly rubbed so to speak...


----------



## khalswitz (1 July 2014)

Omg, I get this problem!!! I'm fine in my wide twist dressage saddle but both jumping saddles I've owned have had narrow twists and I end up (excuse the imagery, esp if squeamish!) with blisters, or my knickers scabbed to my backside when blisters burst and start actively bleeding...

I will cry in the shower after a jumping comp - a long day in a jump saddle with a hack either way leaves me raw.

My saddle is the right size, but I am a bit... Fat... So I do wonder if it is the lardiness of my bum that is the issue.

I always wear girl shorts, can't wear anything lacy or thonglike, but have been getting best results with proper granny pants or cycling shorts.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 July 2014)

I only wear thongs or G string, and find riding in them not a problem, cannot stand big knickers it all ends up in the crack of your bum anyway and all that material is too uncomfortable sat there for any length of time


----------



## Auslander (1 July 2014)

Back in my dim and distant past, when i worked with eventers (4 hours per day in the saddle minimum), I was told by a very wise woman (WFP's mum), that udder cream was the best thing to prevent saddle sores, and to heal them if you got them). She was absolutely right.
I am however, still traumatised by the memory of walking into the tack room to find her standing there with breeches and pants round her ankles, anointing herself with said magic substance.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (2 July 2014)

You can buy the human version of udder cream, called BodyGlide which comes as a roll on and is less "thick". Works beautifully - I use it on 80 and 160km rides and keeps me from chafing.
Previous to discovering the joys of BodygGlide I used to go commando....
If that's a step too far, you can buy special running knickers which are seamless through the crotch and bum area and have "stay put" leg bands blended into the fabric. Marvellous things.
For most of my riding gear bar the jodhs nowadays I look at running and cycling gear - much more hi tech, less traditional and in most cases better at the job! But I do endurance so I can get away with it.


----------



## NZJenny (2 July 2014)

I find anything to high cut in the leg just rides up.  Seamless are amazing, and I avoid lace like the plague.  After years of endurance riding, knicker fit became a very important issue, because as someone has pointed out, having to remove them once they are embedded in various parts of your anatomy is not fun.

Bra type was also of great importance.  Sports bra was a must, but watch out for the placing of the mesh type stuff, because if you have to peel  that out of sensitive bits, you will cry.


----------



## NaeNae87 (2 July 2014)

I ride in Bonds hipsters... The slogan for Bonds is "very comfy undies" for a reason  

I never have a problem with blisters, rubbing or my backside eating my underwear.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (2 July 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Bra type was also of great importance.  Sports bra was a must, but watch out for the placing of the mesh type stuff, because if you have to peel  that out of sensitive bits, you will cry.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sports bras.. There's a whole nother topic!

NaeNae87 I don't know if you can buy Bonds in the UK... But I'm sure M&S will have an equivalent.


----------



## Red-1 (2 July 2014)

When riding at work, for hours and hours, shorts. On my own horse a thong. This is because on my own horse I am active riding, but at work it is long slow work a lot of the time and the grinding the bit at the top of your leg into the saddle needs padding.

As an aside though, with shorts on my own horse when riding actively you can chafe between the bum cheeks, but with a thong it kind of keeps the sweat rash at bay. 

The most important thing to me is to wear cotton. I know a lot of people have suffered nasties, but with cotton I never have.

Saddle injury 101....

1. Sore between cheeks, "sweat rash" - chafing with hard work and sweat - wear a thong.

2. Sore and "Elephant Skin" where leg meets bum on seat - grinding of saddle on seat bone - pad out with shorts, seat saver may help.

3. Sore "in front" - Saddle does not fit. May be size or shape, or may be unbalanced - Seat saver may help. New saddle best solution. 

4. "Nasty" - Wear cotton!!!!


----------



## soulfull (2 July 2014)

My friend has problems with her front bits getting sore.  Two different instructors told her it's because she sticks her butt out too much behind her. She started tucking her butt under more and not only did her stability improve as well as general riding, but the soreness stopped 


I've worn all sorts from thongs to granny pants.  I've settled for granny pants as you don't get the knicker line 

A conversation I had with dr trainer was about riding in slightly tight underwear or jods impedes my riding as I can't open bum cheeks to sit deep on seat bones lol 
Incidentally she agreed 100%


----------



## Chunkie (2 July 2014)

Sloggis


----------



## Tern (2 July 2014)

Ladies Half Boxers, They don't ride up your bum or doo dah usually. Had to take my jods off on Sunday in an ambulance and i was wearing my Little Miss Naughty ones... I guess they do say where your best undies for riding.  

I have heard some say that trimming the garden down does help or shearing it off completely - Anyone?


----------



## *hic* (2 July 2014)

Sloggis for me too - the Harvest Festival variety 

As for pruning, I'm of the opinion it helps.


----------



## NaeNae87 (2 July 2014)

OwnedbyJoe said:



			Ah, sports bras.. There's a whole nother topic!

NaeNae87 I don't know if you can buy Bonds in the UK... But I'm sure M&S will have an equivalent.
		
Click to expand...


That is unfortunate.  They are amazing, come in really nice colours (as well as your boring black, white and beige), are cotton and most importantly not super expensive. I think a 3 pack costs about $30AUD... so aprox 15 quid. They also last for ages too. And those are the reasons I love Bonds!

AND i just checked their website, they ship to the UK  http://www.bonds.com.au/os/#


----------



## Bojingles (2 July 2014)

As a lady of a certain age I've recently discovered Spanx. They're a revelation!!


----------



## LittleMonster (2 July 2014)

Normal bra but with a top to stop them saying hello to the world xD! and Granny pants! 

just to add 'no hair' is helpful to me anyway lol

Rode in a thong once, was like a chainsaw in rising trot wouldn't recommend!


----------



## B&J (2 July 2014)

LittleMonster said:



			Normal bra but with a top to stop them saying hello to the world xD! and Granny pants! 

just to add 'no hair' is helpful to me anyway lol

Rode in a thong once, was like a chainsaw in rising trot wouldn't recommend!
		
Click to expand...

OMG Crying laughing, you've made may day!!


----------



## risky business (2 July 2014)

Just granny pants. 

Can't say iv ever been rubbed by my knickers when riding even after hours? Maybe it's down to riding style (how you sit and move) that affects where your underwear ends up?


----------



## Auslander (2 July 2014)

Merino wool pants are in my opinion, the best for keeping you cool, dry and comfortable. i know the inclusion of the word wool makes them sound hot and scratchy - but they aren't!


----------



## Shantara (2 July 2014)

Mens boxers. Not "girl boxers", but actual boxers made for men. I'm not really affected either way, but they are the most comfortable by far!

Only been rubbed once and that was because I had carpet burn on my bum (friend messing around, not anything else haha!!) and riding just made things sooooo much worse!!


----------



## LittleMonster (2 July 2014)

B&J said:



			OMG Crying laughing, you've made may day!!
		
Click to expand...

Its soo true though! (well for me!) 
also ''ladies boxers'' are my idea of hell they rise and cause a ''double wedgey'' even when im not doing anything


----------



## nuttychestnut (2 July 2014)

I didn't think I would get some many responses, thanks! 
I think I'll try bigger pants and anti chaffing stick. 
Thongs are a no go as I still have a scar from 10 years ago after hacking in one. Never again!


----------



## Tern (2 July 2014)

nuttychestnut said:



			I didn't think I would get some many responses, thanks! 
I think I'll try bigger pants and anti chaffing stick. 
Thongs are a no go as I still have a scar from 10 years ago after hacking in one. Never again!
		
Click to expand...


A trim if your feeling generous so there aint so much friction.


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 July 2014)

never had problems in the pant department and i've worn all types, i'm past thong age now so tend to wear girly short type ones, mind you i have a HM seat saver and wouldn't be without it, think that helps a lot.


----------



## niagaraduval (2 July 2014)

I think I'm doing something wrong as have never ever been chapped 'down there'. I always wear just normal cotton briefs, nothing fancy or lace.


----------



## Cortez (2 July 2014)

Men's, they are the most practical for active stuff. Can't abide lacy ladies undies for riding, or anything else where you need to keep 'em on


----------



## Casey76 (2 July 2014)

For me it depends on which jods I'm wearing too.

My preference for every day riding are shortys or a thong both must be cotton or microfiber though.  With my heavy cotton winter jods, commando is most comfortable (with judicious lady gardening).

My lacey Brazilian cut knicks are definitely left for office wear!


----------



## khalswitz (2 July 2014)

I never ever got chafed until I got my current horse. He is. Very long striding, slopey-walking thoroughbred, and that is what started off hurting me - long hacks when he is striding out. Narrow twist saddles make it worse too. Never had a problem on any other horse over 15 years, but I do with him in various saddles and knickers!!!


----------



## Kikke (2 July 2014)

just normal underwear I was wearing that day anyway.


----------



## catwithclaws (2 July 2014)

Auslander said:



			Back in my dim and distant past, when i worked with eventers (4 hours per day in the saddle minimum), I was told by a very wise woman (WFP's mum), that udder cream was the best thing to prevent saddle sores, and to heal them if you got them). She was absolutely right.
I am however, still traumatised by the memory of walking into the tack room to find her standing there with breeches and pants round her ankles, anointing herself with said magic substance.
		
Click to expand...

LOL a friend of mine used to work for WFP and said the exact same about his mum - saw it with her own eyes too! You're not alone


----------



## wattamus (2 July 2014)

I never had a problem before I got my new horse as she is quite long striding. I've found the only thing that I can ride in is a thong without getting too uncomfortable.

The shaved or unshaved option has never made that much of a difference (apart from when it's growing back!) 

Having said that I do have a bum that naturally kind of sticks out and doo tend to ride on my ahem "chuff" I've tried tucking it in but I end up with a rounded back and shoulders...........

Lots of good hints and tips- I may just have to borrow them!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 July 2014)

I always ride in bog-standard cheap and cheerful no-seam stuff from Primark. Doesn't cost a fortune and I don't know I'm wearing it coz there's no seams where it matters.

Prior to this I rode in Sloggi passion-killers and they are fine too.

The thing to avoid is those nifty little brief things that get in all the wrong places and start shifting around - also I've tried wearing a thong thing and it was as bleddy comfortable as wearing a cheese-wire; NEVER ever again!!

Tip: bear in mind underwear if changing from an "ordinary" leather-seat saddle to a suede-covered seat one - suede will grip in all the wrong places and isn't always the best choice for a comfy knicker situation!


----------



## wattamus (2 July 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Tip: bear in mind underwear if changing from an "ordinary" leather-seat saddle to a suede-covered seat one - suede will grip in all the wrong places and isn't always the best choice for a comfy knicker situation!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh this may be my problem- suede seat! maybe get a seat saver


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 July 2014)

M and S passion killers, tucked in my bra and turned inside out if the horse scares the sxxx out of me and I have an accident in the trousers.


----------



## LittleMonster (2 July 2014)

wattamus said:



			The shaved or unshaved option has never made that much of a difference (apart from when it's growing back!) 

Click to expand...

Hahaha this made me laugh but its soo true! 



MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Tip: bear in mind underwear if changing from an "ordinary" leather-seat saddle to a suede-covered seat one - suede will grip in all the wrong places and isn't always the best choice for a comfy knicker situation!
		
Click to expand...

OUCHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Orangehorse (2 July 2014)

niagaraduval said:



			I think I'm doing something wrong as have never ever been chapped 'down there'. I always wear just normal cotton briefs, nothing fancy or lace.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, even on all day in the saddle rides.  It is M & S ladies briefs for me, plenty of room and cotton.  The one and only time I had trouble was wearing some "boy pants" boxer types. NEVER AGAIN.  They ended up where they weren't supposed to and it was the most painful thing ever.


----------



## Dizzle (2 July 2014)

M&S Black Cotton Knickers, the low cut ones, I think they're either called bikini or mini.

I stopped riding for 5 years, when I came back to riding my first lesson back I ended up doing nearly 45 mins of work without stirrups, in jeans... and a thong.

Dear god, not only were the muscles in my legs so trashed I had to cancel the next week's lesson as I still couldn't walk, the chaffing meant I was using sudocream for a week! OUCH!


----------



## Emma_H (2 July 2014)

Was out riding with my friend years ago and was adjusting a wedgie. She was laughing at me and asked why I was wearing pants anyway?
She always rode commando so I tried and have always ridden that way since. It's really comfortable and I don't have any issues with zips etc in the gardening department.

Never had a problem except....a bit of an issue when I had to go to hospital with groin strain after a fall, had no pants so had to wear their paper ones!!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 July 2014)

I always wear thongs. They're cooler and less restrictive than big knickers.


----------



## ecb89 (2 July 2014)

I can wear a pair of m&s seamless little shorts for one lesson and they will be fine, and then wear them again (obviously washing in between  ) on another lesson and they can cut me to bits! I'm guessing it's a different saddle, didn't think of this before I read this thread. It's so sore!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (2 July 2014)

Commando!! On an 80km or longer ride, I can't be doing with seams in the wrong places.. Berlei sports bra up top.

Like another poster, I started riding in running/cycling kit a few years back and it made the world of difference.  Much more technically designed, much more able to cope with hard wear, and significantly cheaper as it doesn't have the word "horse" attached to it. Oh, and better colours too!


----------



## PolarSkye (2 July 2014)

Another one who goes commando . . . haven't found a knicker yet that didn't chafe somewhere delicate.

P


----------



## JulesRules (2 July 2014)

Plain standard cotton pants for me. I also have a couple of pairs of girly boxers and haven't had an issue with those either.

Like most I avoid anything with lace like the plague, and even find a tiny bit of trim around the legs can cause problems, especially on a hot day. 

The only time I had a problem was after changing saddle when I got a bit sore "up front". Funnily enough I just got used to it after a  couple of week though and have no issues with the same saddle now.


----------



## hairycob (2 July 2014)

OMG - I use udder cream.as face cream. Not sure I will be able to after this thread.


----------



## BSL (2 July 2014)

m & s "brazilian cut"? no vpl, as they seem to be best at the mo, used to wear thongs but unfortunately botty has got a bit bigger lately, so not as comfy


----------



## Wishful (2 July 2014)

Definitely no thongs.  Any of my plain cotton or seam free microfibre type knickers.  Definitely no lace - discovered that the hard way after making an incorrect choice in the morning.  High legs or shorts types fine so long as not too large or too small.

TMI alert - at the monthly time of inconvenience I prefer external to internal protection after an incident with the string shifting to where it shouldn't be.  Ouchies!


----------



## nuttychestnut (2 July 2014)

Commando? Sounds painful!


----------



## EA73 (2 July 2014)

I always rode in a thong but now riding a different horse couldn't understand why it wasn't comfortable so everyone saying about different saddles makes sense.

Up top I wear Berlei horse riding bra.  Much more comfortable and flattering than sports bra.  It's is only available from lessbounce.

They also do matching riding briefs they don't move but I found the padding a bit uncomfortable but that could be as I have plenty of padding already!,


----------



## Darcydoo (2 July 2014)

My sons boxers ( fitted style ) no seams no chafe , got caught wearing them to say he was mortified is being polite  x


----------



## ArabianGem78 (3 July 2014)

nuttychestnut said:



			Commando? Sounds painful!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. But then I have the world's most comfortable saddle... specialized trailmaster!

Riding a lot of km at speed exposes any potential areas for rubbing/chafing, and I've never had any problems. 

Unless you count getting dressed for a pre-work ride and forgetting to put underwear in your bag.... currently wearing running shorts under my dress!!!


----------



## cptrayes (3 July 2014)

Can the people going commando tell me where they are getting seamless jods from?  All mine have a front to back seam in the crutch that I would hate to have next to the skin.


----------



## cptrayes (3 July 2014)

ArabianGem78 said:



			Not at all. But then I have the world's most comfortable saddle... specialized trailmaster!

Riding a lot of km at speed exposes any potential areas for rubbing/chafing, and I've never had any problems. 

Unless you count getting dressed for a pre-work ride and forgetting to put underwear in your bag.... currently wearing running shorts under my dress!!!
		
Click to expand...

I forgot my whole suit once. I had to nip to the local shops and buy a dark skirt and a white blouse. Lucky it was hot or I'd have had to fork out for a jacket I didn't need as well 

Lucky you had your running shorts with you


----------



## LittleMonster (3 July 2014)

Omg! this thread is brill  LOL!

Commando! your brave ladies, i don't think i could i'm always paranoid about my time of the month...
i do like my granny pants it reminds me that i get to go riding!!! (OH hates Sunday Granny Pant Days lol! xD )


----------



## khalswitz (3 July 2014)

All my Jodhs have seams (and often end up with holes!) so no WAY I'd ever go commando. May try the cycling shorts ideas though...


----------



## ArabianGem78 (3 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Can the people going commando tell me where they are getting seamless jods from?  All mine have a front to back seam in the crutch that I would hate to have next to the skin.
		
Click to expand...

Running tights. Made the switch after running a couple of marathons without any rubbing.  I figured if I didn't get any chafing after that, I'd be fine riding in them.


----------



## sarahann1 (3 July 2014)

Whatever I happened to have picked out of the drawer that morning, never had a problem, not even riding in Spain for hours without a break. 

Never knew folk had bother until I joined this forum, I must be lucky!


----------



## Spring Feather (3 July 2014)

Thongs.  But then I wear thongs all the time.  Can't abide pants, ick, haven't worn them since I was a little child.


----------



## pip6 (3 July 2014)

Less bounce sell great bras for all sizes, swear by them, shock absorber so comfy. Use riding tights rather than jods, reason why endurance riders wear them.


----------



## ecb89 (4 July 2014)

I wear the shock absorber run bras and they hardly move which is great considering I'm very busty! 

I watched my friend do pretty muddy for cancer the other day and was shocked by the amount of women who were wearing normal, and in most cases, badly fitting bras. I think because I've always been big that I've taken care and worn supportive bras


----------



## HeresHoping (4 July 2014)

Another commando rider here :blush: - but never had a chafe incident.  I've made the recommendation to a lady on our yard who has had chemo and which has left her rather vulnerable in places.  It has been a revelation for her.  Although she was very embarrassed at first.  And Aldi's own sports bras.  But I'm not overly endowed up top.


----------



## Daytona (4 July 2014)

Just normal stuff for me, and defo no jeans. I don't think I've ever had that issue but sounds sore , hope you find a solution


----------



## Carrots&Mints (4 July 2014)

Auslander said:



			Back in my dim and distant past, when i worked with eventers (4 hours per day in the saddle minimum), I was told by a very wise woman (WFP's mum), that udder cream was the best thing to prevent saddle sores, and to heal them if you got them). She was absolutely right.
I am however, still traumatised by the memory of walking into the tack room to find her standing there with breeches and pants round her ankles, anointing herself with said magic substance.
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (7 July 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Can the people going commando tell me where they are getting seamless jods from?  All mine have a front to back seam in the crutch that I would hate to have next to the skin.
		
Click to expand...

Kerritts. Here:
http://www.threelowsequestrian.co.uk/jodhpurs/womens-jodhpurs/flow-rise-performance-tight.html


----------



## HollyWoozle (7 July 2014)

Whatever I wear always seems to be slightly wrong somehow but I've yet to figure out the solution! I think I'm just a funny shape!


----------



## diamonddogs (7 July 2014)

I've got fat thighs that rub at the top so I get sore even walking around in jods!

The best thing I've ever had was a base layer cycling set from Aldi - the pants are quite long and don't roll up but they're nice and stretchy and don't give you a VPL. The top is quite supportive as well, but I wear a heavy duty sport bra under it anyway.


----------



## four inches (8 July 2014)

I am a commando rider as well ( blushing ) but then I'm a chap so maybe that makes a difference? I wear tight fitting breeches and found wearing boxers underneath was uncomfortable.

Apologies if this is a ladies only thread.


----------



## Tern (8 July 2014)

four inches said:



			I am a commando rider as well ( blushing ) but then I'm a chap so maybe that makes a difference? I wear tight fitting breeches and found wearing boxers underneath was uncomfortable.

Apologies if this is a ladies only thread.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh jesus... I was on main 'Tack Room' bit and saw your name and had a dirty thought pop into my head... Now your a man that makes me think that your name is an Innuendo on purpose...


----------



## four inches (10 July 2014)

Tern said:



			Ohhh jesus... I was on main 'Tack Room' bit and saw your name and had a dirty thought pop into my head... Now your a man that makes me think that your name is an Innuendo on purpose... 

Click to expand...

Sorry not sure what you mean? Isn't 4 inches the definition of a "hand" used for measuring the height of horses?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2014)

I'm another that's never had this issue. I wear bog standard M&S or primark cotton bikini style pants. Not the sexiest underwear but cheap and comfy


----------



## dibbin (10 July 2014)

I just wear whatever pants I had on that day (although if I know I'll be riding I do pick comfy ones when I'm getting dressed in the morning) and a Shock Absorber sports bra. I'm quite chesty and it makes a BIG difference!


----------



## NorthDevonTraveller (10 July 2014)

I have found things have got much worse as I have got older  .  I have a hollow back, ie I stick my bum out, so tend to ride on the 'front' with painful results.  Tucking my backside in helps, but I always end up with it stuck out again.  Seam free cotton knickers, with padded riding knickers on top.  Definately no lace or G strings, caused much too much damage!  Also found with age that lack of 'natural lubrication' means crotch can rub like sandpaper - so have resorted to a dab of purchased lubrication .  It really makes a difference!    Not so different to Mrs F-P I guess.  Schooling fine as moving in various directions, but hacking mainly at walk - ow!  Certainly know people who ride in cycling knickers - think I will have to investigate running/cycling shops.  Trouble is that you get more and more damage if you can't sort it.  As a kid used to ride in lacy knickers and jeans - don't know how I did it!


----------



## Tern (12 July 2014)

four inches said:



			Sorry not sure what you mean? Isn't 4 inches the definition of a "hand" used for measuring the height of horses?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, ignore me!


----------



## wattamus (12 July 2014)

four inches said:



			Sorry not sure what you mean? Isn't 4 inches the definition of a "hand" used for measuring the height of horses?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was four and a half...................


----------



## four inches (14 July 2014)

Tern said:



			Yes it is, ignore me! 

Click to expand...

Sorry maybe I was too cryptic. It wasn't meant as a boast!


----------



## *hic* (14 July 2014)

evenworld said:



			Sounds like commercials.
		
Click to expand...

DOn't Harrison Howard make underwear?


----------



## MissJessica (18 October 2014)

I don't ever suffer with sores or discomfort, thankfully but as I rule I always ride in comfortable cotton pants (at the risk of sounding like a grandma they're from M&S, but look attractive, black cotton with lace). I never ride in a thong, other friends do and don't experience discomfort but I choose not to.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 October 2014)

MissJessica. the company you mention is currently spamming the forum.


----------



## gmw (18 October 2014)

Sloggies......
absolutely and who cares if you have 'sexy' underwear on when your riding!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (18 October 2014)

In the right saddle I never have a problem. I just wear normal cotton high legs. I find these the most comfortable.


----------



## Voxhorse (22 October 2014)

Derriere Equestrian,

They have researched for the most comfy of underwear for riders, Not tried them though


----------



## Polos (22 October 2014)

I wear cheap full lace knickers from primark (my mum calls them my slut knickers haha-but I only ever wear them riding!) 

They are the comfiest things ever because there is no seams anywhere and they don't leave a vpl!


----------



## Mrs G (22 October 2014)

Im glad this thread has reappeared to remind me I'm not alone with the problem of 'the chafe'.  I appreciate some of the solutions offered but one I won't be trying is the 'go commando' - its not just me that gets rubbed - my jods nearly all end up with holes in the crotch so that combined with no pants doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## cobgoblin (22 October 2014)

Primark seamless knickers and M&S total support non-wired bra. Though I've just discovered Tesco do the same bra for a third of the price!


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 October 2014)

I don't find anything 100% comfortable but normal cotton high-leg type knickers seem to be the best so far. I was riding a trail in Sicily a few weeks ago with 9 hours in the saddle some days and I tested out all sorts of undies!


----------



## just john (28 November 2017)

As a guy who used to work and ride in all weathers I was looking for something that worked both dry and wet. Bring soaked by 9 am and not finishing work until after 6pm it was important.
I ended up using Speedo type swim briefs.
They retain their shape. The dry quickly.
They do not ride up.
I found cotton briefs slow to dry and when wet especially the lose their shape.


----------



## ceva (29 November 2017)

Hi I wear the equetech dressage briefs, they are brilliant one pair is padded both front and back, the other pairs just at the back, perfect for hours in the saddle and fit lovely. £14 but worth it.


----------



## Minkybear (30 November 2017)

I wear Sloggi maxi knickers but always wear a panti liner for that extra soft padding on top of the cotton gusset.


----------



## DappleDown (30 November 2017)

nuttychestnut said:



			Help! 
....I've come to the decision that I need new knickers. 
What does everyone else wear to ride in?
		
Click to expand...

Agent Provocateur!


----------

